# Big paint mare possible trade.



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Im gonna have to do each picture one at a time, ugh


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

and again.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

one more


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

last one.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i know these are not the best pictures, these were taken off her phone, but when she gets off work tonight she is going to take some more for me with a camera and have her head up.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I really like her. Can't wait to see better pictures of her!


----------



## jumping highh (Jul 5, 2009)

It's hard to tell a whole lot from these pics, but she is good looking i've always liked paints. she has nice coloring and looks healthy. looking forward to the other pics


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I like her...she looks pretty decently put together; she's definitely worth a look!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya im waiting on the new pics, she is going to send them to me tomarow morning. so im waiting and waitning lol.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_It's obviously hard to tell the confirmation from those pictures, but nothing really stands out. I love her butt.  She definitely doesn't look malnourished._


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, nope look at all that nice green hay.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

she looks like a loker worth a look in my opnion big like you like them


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I like her, but if you want to seriously compete with reining OR barrel racing... she very well may be to large. Both of those sports don't have very many good tall horses.

However, if you're just thinking about 'play day' events, then she'd be fine, and she's a nice looking horse. If you're thinking about breeding her to 'upgrade' and get a nice, reining/barrel racing baby, forget that too--because when you want them to be small, they'll ALWAYS be big. hahaa. Babies don't come out 'in the middle' of their parents size, normally they pick one (big like mamma!) or small (like papa).

Good luck either way!


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

i know this may be silly to point out but the one thing that i noticed was the bell boots on the front. Do you know if she has a problem with kicking her front hooves? this may be a problem in the way she moves. i agree she is worth a look. I also have to agree with the others if you want a good reining or barrel horse she may be to big. My horse nugget is only 15h but he can turn a barrel like no other and a lot of the larger horses we used to run against just could not keep up.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I have seen alot of 16+hand barrel horses win 1d, and big rodeos. Look at Brittnay Pozzis horse stich, he is 16 hands and look what he has won. Look at Lindsay Sears horse Martha, she is 16 hands and look at what she has won. My barrel trainers best horse was 16.1 and he set arena records in small and large patterns. Little horses might win on the short patterns, but when it comes to the long patterns they dont have enough stride and around here, most patterns are the long patterns. So her size does not bother me at all. I dont know why those are on, she probably over reaches, but i know alot of horses that do and i dont care its not a humongous problem. I have never really asked her why the bell boots are on, it could be some other reason i dont know i will ask her today. The bigger horses have longer strides and for those long patterns you need a bigger stride. Most college rodeos are the standard pattern (the big one) and those little horses just dont have long enough strides, granted some do, but most dont.


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

i agree there are some larger horses that have done really well. Are you running in an area that has a larger pattern? My horse was bred for cows but he LOVES the barrels. lots of luck on whatever you decide to do. She is a nice looking horse.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, around here there are more outdoor arenas, and the outdoor arenas here all have the standard corse (the large pattern) so you want a bigger horse that has a really long stride. I watch all the time these little 15 hand horses run these standard patterns, and they are wicked fast and can turn a barrel like no other, but there stride is just not long enough to make up the ground time. And alot of college rodeos around here are the standard pattern to. So for now i want a tall horse. I actually dont like anything that is shorter than 15.3 i like big lol.


----------

